# Army Cadet Ranks and Cadet Corps Etablishment



## Jonny Boy (26 Apr 2005)

hey i just thought you people would want to see the newest and most updated standards. they were updated in March 05. this will really change the way my corp is.

Annex A, Rank Vacancies By Corps   http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/4003A_b.pdf

Annex B, Promotion Prerequistes And Cadet Corps Appointments       http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/4003B_e.pdf


----------



## Saorse (26 Apr 2005)

Pretty sure they were already brough up on some distant planet... err... thread


----------



## Jonny Boy (26 Apr 2005)

briefly discussed, no detail though. this is supposed to be detailed and informative, not just little point forms spread all over the cadet/cic forum.


----------



## Saorse (27 Apr 2005)

In that case, I like 'em! The time requirements between WO, MWO, and CWO are debatable, and unlimited Sergeants is sort of questionable, but it's good to get some new, nationwide standards!


----------



## Chang (27 Apr 2005)

well with unlimited sgts we might be able to get real sgts as section cmdrs instead of using mbdrs are sec cmdrs


----------



## condor888000 (27 Apr 2005)

Sgt Saorse said:
			
		

> The time requirements between WO, MWO, and CWO are debatable


Its worked fine for air cadets for as long as I can remember, it also forces people to spend time at each rank and actually learn what they need to know instead of "Oh we need more people at X rank, hes next in line....."


----------



## Jonny Boy (27 Apr 2005)

Sgt Saorse said:
			
		

> The time requirements between WO, MWO, and CWO are debatable



not really. lets say you get right after NSCE, that would be about February right? than in in september you could be promoted to MWO for lets say your SSM, CSM,DSM year. than for your last year you can get CWO. and if the year you get MWO is the year you get RSM than you can still get CWO in march. it isn't always good flying through the ranks. you learn more by spending time being each rank.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (28 Apr 2005)

Sgt Saorse said:
			
		

> The time requirements between WO, MWO, and CWO are debatable


They can give an acting rank of one above their substantive rank ... so if a cadet hasn't been a WO for 6 months they can be made an Acting MWO until the 6 month period is over (however time as an Acting MWO will not count towards the 6 months required to be promoted to CWO).


----------



## q_1966 (28 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> not really. lets say you get right after NSCE, that would be about February right? than in in september you could be promoted to MWO for lets say your SSM, CSM,DSM year. than for your last year you can get CWO. and if the year you get MWO is the year you get RSM than you can still get CWO in march. it isn't always good flying through the ranks. you learn more by spending time being each rank.



whats an SSM?


----------



## CaptPilk (28 Apr 2005)

Squadron Sergeant Major


----------



## Saorse (28 Apr 2005)

Never heard of an SSM. 

I just see that with the rank prequisites, our current CWO would be a MWO, our MWO the CWO instead, and our WO would still be a Sergeant, which just in my opinion, would alter our Corps structure for the worse. Others obviously see it differently, but I can see it holding back how our Corps is usually structured. Then again, we do come from a small Corps, and the responsibilites of our higher-uppers aren't nearly as dear as those in other Corps, so it may not have as big an impact on us as on some.

All in all, it's no big deal: I'm just being picky.


----------



## Jonny Boy (28 Apr 2005)

Sgt. Papke said:
			
		

> whats an SSM?


ya i am affiliated with an armoured regiment so we are in squadrons not companies.


----------



## Dane (1 May 2005)

Arguably in Western Canada because of the affiliation's of most Cadet Corps the term SSM should be more common than CSM. Just as an aside...


----------



## Saorse (1 May 2005)

I assume there are a lot of armoured regiments out West?


----------



## ouyin2000 (2 May 2005)

he means there is a lack of

most of the corps in Pac Reg are infantry affiliated (PPCLI, R M Rang, C Scot R, Seaforth...to name a few)

i believe the only other affiliated units that dont use CSM would be BCR, Engineers, and Artillery...


----------



## Saorse (2 May 2005)

I see, I see: thanks for clearing that one up!


----------

